# UNY-Con Gaming Convention in Rochester, NY



## Tigger (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello All,
	Upstate New York’s Premiere Gaming Convention, UNY-Con, will be held on November 5th-7th, 2004 at the Clarion Riverside Hotel in downtown Rochester, NY.  Pre-registration will only be open for another two weeks, closing November 1st.  We invite you to visit http://www.uny-con.com and register for the convention; we have a great line-up of events scheduled for your enjoyment.  Just a few of the exciting events planned are:

Annual UNY-Con D&D Role-Playing Tournament
Magic the Gathering Pro Tour Qualifier
RPGA Living Greyhawk Premieres and Keoland’s year 594 Interactive Finale 
Smackdown Rochester Championships
VS. System Pro Circuit Qualifier
Warhammer 40k Rogue Trader Tournament
A DBA Tournament and the beautiful Arena Games
Dwarven Forge: Gauntlet of Terror
LARPs 
Texas Hold ‘em Tournament 
Costume Contest hosted by the 501st Northeast Remnant with special performance by The Great Luke Ski
An endless array of board games from Games Asylum 

It is shaping up to be a fantastic show.  We have some great Special Guests lined up:

Vincent Baker, creator of Dogs in the Vineyard
Matthew Blank, Paradigm Concepts & Living Arcanis
Doug Chaffee, Science Fiction Artist
Edward Fear, a creator of VS. System & much more
B.D. Flory, line manager for the AEG’s Stargate SG-1
C.J. Henderson, writer of Lovecraftian tales
Dallas Hoag, Master of all board games
Nicolas Jequier, XID creative director
Aaron Siddall, a self-trained artist
Barron Vangor Toth, co-creator of RAW DEAL CCG
The Great Luke Ski, comedian & parody artist performing a Saturday night concert

Our Exhibitor’s Hall is busting with some of the industry’s leading Manufactures, such as:

Chessex
Dwarven Forge
Laughing Pan Productions
Eagle Games
SSDC Inc.
Tenjo

Not to mention the plethora of additional artists and vendors that will be on hand to share their talents and wares:

Aaron Siddall
CJ Henderson
Crazy Egore’s
Doug Chaffee
Lost Worlds
Millennium Games and Hobbies
The Steel Source

Please visit the UNY-Con website for a complete list of events and up-to-date news concerning all the convention festivities.  We look forward to seeing you at the show and encourage you to let us know if you have any special requests or ideas as to how we can create your perfect convention experience.

Keep well,

Dan “Tigger” Brace
UNY-Con Coordinator
www.uny-con.com
(585)256-0428
director@uny-con.com
AIM- RunningGAGG


----------

